# Black Water River dumb question



## Storm (Nov 9, 2012)

After reading the posts about Blackwater, lots of good advice on lures... What about live bait? I noticed Milton bait&tackle supports worms, minnows, shad... Sorry if this is a dumb question but what about shrimp? Do stripers even like them? Thanks


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

No dumb questions around here....If you don't know, you don't know and need to ask.
Every fish I know of in these parts eat shrimp including stripers. However, live shad,etc. seem to be the preferred bait in the Choctaw River area. Artificials work too.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Storm said:


> After reading the posts about Blackwater, lots of good advice on lures... What about live bait? I noticed Milton bait&tackle supports worms, minnows, shad... Sorry if this is a dumb question but what about shrimp? Do stripers even like them? Thanks


The answer is YES.
Shrimp is a great bait for use in lower blackwater and just N. of the I-10 bridge.
Might not be so good further N. as the water gets mostly fresh and loses the brackish mix.

Stripers will eat shrimp, but they prefer larger fish bait, like finger mullet, small bream, etc. drifted deep thru the deep holes up-n-down the river.

We don't get a lot of reports on striper catches this far into the warm weather...but they're still there.

Both BITCO and Line Casters offer shrimp...one is on Hwy 90 (BITCO) the other is on Stewart St. @ Berryhill St.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Bass will eat shrimp also,like said above I think they all eat shrimp at 1 point or another.


----------

